# Time for a change



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

So Pandora's litter is 2 weeks 2 days old, they're moving about with their eyes open now, i want to completely clean the cage out. Would it be safe to as i've got a lovely fleecy blanket i want to put on the bed of the cage and i don't want to use as much paper as it just get spread all over the cage.

I would like to put Merrick back in with Pandora and her babes, she seems fine enough when i open the cage for pandora to have a wander out, she just has a quick sniff.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, I would say that it's ok to put the fleece in there now, and maybe even move the other rat back in, but you should do a re-intro with the mom and all of her babies out at the same time first just to be sure.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I'd think it's fine to clean the cage but I'd wait until they're all fully weaned before moving Merrick back in.


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

Great stuff, i'll clean the cage tonight. I think i will wait till the babies are weaned before i put Merrick back in with the babies, i'm making sure she's not left out and spending every minute i'm not working with her also each night i open the cage with Pandora and her babies in and let Pandora and Merrick wander about together, i even caught one of the eepers following aunty Merrick about it was so sweet and Merrick didn't seem to mind, but i will wait for her to permanently go back in the cage. Plus it's mean me moving Pandora and the babies to Merricks cage and i'm not keen on moving them just yet.


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

Well i cleaned the cage tonight instead, put a nice fleece blanket on the floor of the cage but left behind a bit of the nest and the small cardboard box i'm using for their hidy hole (Think i'll get a nice one of ebay tonight). Just finished off by leaving them some sloppy porridge made with soy milk baby fromula in there for them to sup and for mom and merrick a bit of crab paste butty (sandwich, excuse my northern slang) She seems chilled out about it so it went better than the previous attempt to clean the cage


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Good, I'm glad things are going well so far. Do you have homes lined up fr the babies yet?


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

We've got a couple of takers that are close friends and they're aware of their wild heritage. We're keeping two boys for ourself but in the end if we can't rehome them all we will keep however many is left, we'll just ensure that an episode like this won't happen again hehe.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm glad it worked out with Aunty but I do want to tell a cautionary tale. A friend had an oops litter and at 3 weeks she re-intro'd the Auntie. Auntie was fine for a day and then made a dive at one of the baby girls, killing her with one bite to the spine.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Neverstrayed said:


> We've got a couple of takers that are close friends and they're aware of their wild heritage. We're keeping two boys for ourself but in the end if we can't rehome them all we will keep however many is left, we'll just ensure that an episode like this won't happen again hehe.



Not sure I understand the logic of keeping two boys when you already have the original girls

good luck with the placements I really hope that they will be adoptable


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I too am confused about why your keeping the boys and not just keeping girls?


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I agree with A1A and Worm - why boys...?


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

Because of the different personality of boys, we've got enough cages and we're going to get the boys spayed (as i read this can be good for their health too). If i'm willing to pay for the spaying then why not, plus we got to think we might end up with however many are left anyway.


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

And thank you for the warning Lilspaz  I'll def take that into account.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Spaying the girls has more health benefits than neutering the boys.

Neutering the boys will likely result in lower aggression, if there's any to begin with....


----------



## Neverstrayed (Jun 16, 2008)

We're going to see how many we end up with in the end to decide who's getting spayed etc. Definately wouldn't want this to happen again. It's been a nice experience but i've just been worried constantly, i'm at a festival from tomorrow till Sunday and i just hope they'll be okay without me.


----------

